
Ask HN: What are some good online CS Master's programs? - rayalez
Hi! I&#x27;m trying to find a good online program to get a Master&#x27;s degree in CS.<p>I&#x27;m a competent self-taught web developer, but I have a non-technical Bachelor&#x27;s degree, which procludes me from getting the work visa and makes job search more difficult.<p>So I&#x27;m looking for a high quality program that will teach me some solid fundamentals of CS I may have missed (algorithms, data structures, etc), and give me a proper CS diploma I can use in my job&#x2F;visa applications.<p>Can you recommend some good options? What criteria should I use to pick the best one? What should I keep in mind?<p>I would really appreciate any help!
======
satya71
No personal experience with this, but GaTech OMSCS [1] seems very compelling.
Great testimonials, and impossible to beat price.

[1] [https://omscs.gatech.edu/](https://omscs.gatech.edu/)

~~~
rayalez
It seems like their admission requirements demand a technical (math/CS)
bachelors, and my diploma is from completely unrelated field.

~~~
satya71
I've read that you can take some courses from WGU[1] to qualify, again no
personal experience with them.

[1] [https://www.wgu.edu/](https://www.wgu.edu/)

